# Tile over hydronic radiant heat



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I ended up using Uponor Quik Trak screwed over the T&G subfloor. 1/4" CBU over that (used plastic to mark where the PEX tubes ran before installing, then used the plastic as a map when screwing the CBU). Ditra & tiled.

CBU was the only way to go over the Quik Trak, IMO since there was aluminum and PEX exposed. I didn't feel good about tiling directly over for fear of the thinset not bonding to all of the different materials.


----------



## sponge racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Angus, I used 1/2 hardie on the floor right above all that pex and metal plates. I did not thinset it down which I really am not happy about, 3 reasons being the osb is not exterior rated which I dont think would be good for thinset exposure and adherring to the metal plates and also the pex. Used the 1/2 because there is no thinset under. Scewed it throughout the board every 6 inches and 3 inches on the endes. Hope all goes well. Called ditra and they do not recommened using it above the cement board. Work out ok for you? Thanks


----------



## rbaugh (May 21, 2010)

does no one like warmboard, I have never had any problems


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Warmboard does not lend itself well to small remodeling projects.


----------

